# I found a puppy on the road today...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd post fliers at all the area vet offices and pet stores, too. Also, make sure that the local City animal shelter is notified, even if you choose not to leave her there. My opinion is that everyone seems to know to look at the shelter or "pound" when their dog goes missing. If she had that much gear on, it seems that she belongs to somebody.

It is possible that she either spooked at something and lunged, pulling the leash out of the owners hand; saw a cat/squirrel, etc. and took off, again, pulling the leash out of the owner's hand; the owner fell and dropped the leash, etc.

I don't think English Spaniels have different color eyes. Any chance she's a Border Collie or BC cross? Can you post a picture?

Thanks for helping the dear girl!

-Stephanie


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

After I typed the original post I saw another thread that mention Border Collie with the different colored eyes so I went searching for Border Collies on the internet looks like a Border Collie. I am going to take a photo and post but not tonight. I just got her settled in the crate and she stopped crying so I do not want to get her stirred up again. She is also not crate trained. The was an adventure.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would also let any of the vets in your area know as well.....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I agree. Just grab the phone book and start calling every vet in your area and describe the dog and/or fax them a pic. And visit every shelter in your area and let them get a look at the dog, also leave a pic at each one. Then print up 'DOG FOUND' fliers with the dog's pic and post in the vicinity of where the dog was found, especially on the posts at corners/intersections. The collar and leash say someone is missing this dog and will therefore be actively seeking her and concerned for her welfare. I'm sure they are worried sick... so please help them find her. It already sounds like you're getting very attached... I would caution against this since I'm sure the owners will soon be found.

Before the 'owners' actually come to pick-up the dog (before they've seen her and hopefully the pics and description on the flyer will not mention her unusual eye color combo) then be sure to ask some questions such as "What color are her eyes?" and "What's her name?" then try using her name and see if she responds or recognizes it. Maybe ask them about the color and type of leash and collar the dog was wearing. You can never be too sure anymore, I've recently heard stories about what some people will do to collect young, calm dogs that they can sell to research facilities... and that includes looking to 'recover' lost pets.

Just some questions I had: Does she respond to the "Come" command? Does the end of the leash look like it could have been used on a tie-out? What kind of a highway was she found on... a back road or an Interstate? How's her weight and over-all physical condition (aside from the possible ear infection)? Does she have a 'natural' attraction to people or is she shy or fearful?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I think sending pictures or flyers to all the shelters and vets is a great idea. Our Samoyed mix got lost years ago and the people who found him notified the local humane society and I also called them and they didn't connect the two descriptions of him. We even went to the humane society just in case he was there-no luck. Turned out-the people who found him had GIVEN him away to a family who lived 40 miles away from us!!!!! We tried everything-radio announcments, flyers, my husband's football team keeping an eye out for him-with no luck. The thing that worked was all the flyers(with his picture) that I had put up all over town. We got him back after about 10 days!!! The strange thing about your stray is that it was on a leash-but not housebroken. If her collar was too small I don't think there was alot of care for her. I would take her to the vet for a checkup-just for peace of mind. Somehow, if she's not housebroken and her collar was too small I don't think people will be looking for her. And, if they are, they don't deserve to have her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like an Australian Shepherd or Border collie mix. Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't forget to have a vet or humane society scan the puppy for a microchip!!!!! 

Also, you can list the pup for free in Petfinder in the Classifieds section. You might also want to check there to see if the owners have posted a Lost Dog ad.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

*Photos of the puppy from the road*

Never did this before so I hope it works..


So far I have contacted Action for Animals, the local kennel, local dog trainer, animal control and I plan on callings vets this morning once they are opened. 

Her leash was wet and dirty but looked pretty new. The choke collar which is silly for this dog (whoever walked this dog should try to walk a full grown male golden that decides that he wants to hunt ducks then they will understand pull) looked new. For that matter so did the collar. I simply can not tell if she has had training. She seems to pick up commands such as off and leave it but she never grabs the concept on the first try. Sit may be known but stay is not known.

I want her and the owners to reunite. I simply can not keep another dog long term and it is very hard to care for a dog that needs to be seperate from my babies.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's definitely a pretty little Border Collie x Lab or Aussie mix... cute!!! I would take her if I lived closer...


----------

